
“Memories” – 256 byte MSDOS intro - bauc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imquk_3oFf4
======
rwmj
Love these demos. The best one I've found, also 256 bytes, is Pyrit by Řrřola
(Jan Kadlec, a Czech developer). It's frankly incredible, something I wouldn't
have believed was possible:

[https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=78045](https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=78045)

I ported it to a boot sector so you can run it with a single (rather long!)
Linux command line in qemu:

[https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2019/12/08/pyrit-by-rrrola-
incred...](https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2019/12/08/pyrit-by-rrrola-incredible-
raytracing-demo-as-a-qemu-bootable-disk-image/)

The source code for Pyrit is worth reading too (see first link). It's very
clever and quite readable.

